# Cheap plumber in Rome?



## mhany (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
i need help with some contact on some cheap and english speaking plumber here in Rome. Our shower is broken (just something with a gasket and leaking pipes) and our landlord is kind of douche bag and he always want like twice as much more money, than some broken thing actually costs. Maybe somebody here can help me? Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------

